# vampire deer ???



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

I've seen pics of this before but this is the 1st one I've seen in person.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Eons ago Deer also had a mane down the neck as well. Still shows up a lot in UP Deer.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

yes,i've mounted a few that had manes but this is the first time i have seen this in person.thought it was pretty cool and thought i would share it.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I have seen quite a few deer with manes on them. Always older deer though and often also grey in the face as well. I have shot 2 personally and they were quite large does. Never seen canine type teeth on deer in real life just pics though. Nice euro mount there though!

GAnzer


----------



## smokepole (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like the buck I shot this year.


----------

